# Miscanthus



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

I've been trying to get hold of this for a while now. We can't get Aubiose here in Ireland & I've wanted to try something other than shavings to see if it will help with the number of RI cases I've had.
http://www.animalschoice.ie/
So far I'm impressed. No dust, very absorbent & cheaper than shavings €7.49 a bale.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

looks canny you will have to let us know how it works out long term with the mice


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll be interested in how you get on.It's available near to me and the same company that does the miscanthus also does something similar made out of rape see stalks which I opted for.Nice odour ,economical and I liked the texture,easy to free from the bale instead of the usual battle to break off very compressed shavings.I think it made their eyes sore though so I 'm back on dust extracted shavings.

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j& ... 8961,d.d2k


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

Fourty years ago, I used plain sawdust, a coarse, gritty type, that just doesn't seem to be available now. Progress.


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

I use this for my rats and it's exactly the same for us as aubiose, just cheaper!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've moved on to flaxlin.It's softer.


----------

